# mats/framing



## photowilly (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I do custom picture framing full time, and then took up photography about 3 years ago, I just got to thinking today... does anyone on here have a need for precut mats? Just curious if there was a market for that? Or if you buy them somewhere now what do you pay and for what size?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 1, 2017)

I've bought them from Adorama who carries a variety of size and color options. Used to get them from a couple of local camera shops/art stores that since have gone out of business.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 1, 2017)

Mostly cut my own.


----------



## KmH (Sep 1, 2017)

The vast majority of the images I have printed have a custom aspect ratio and a variety of sizes.
I order custom size metal frames and usually use a custom cut bottom weighted mat.
I use archival mount/mat materials and archival framing techniques.


----------

